# need help to find machine knit patterns for baby



## jackieinfrance (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all,

my daughter, who is 37, lives in the UK (I live in France) has just announced she is pregnant.

Am I happy, yes very, however as children do sometimes, they leave it until the last minute to tell you.

I now have 4 months in which to knit baby clothes. Hand knitting will take too long (I work out here) so have had to get the machine out.

Has anyone of you lovely folk out there got patterns or can guide me to a site for baby clothes pattrens on a machine.

Thanks for any help you can give. Meanwhile I will run around like a headless chicken getting ready for a new baby arrival.

love to all

jackie


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i went surfing for a bit and have found 2 things that might help you....first is a site that has very inexpensive 'sets' as each 2 dollar pattern (to be downloaded, for immediate gratification) has more than one item on it....the first link will take you there...

http://www.scanthecat.com/html/brotherbaby.html

this one looked especially do-able if you haven't used your machine in awhile, it will get you up and running in minutes and is free...

http://www.psknits.com/all-in-one_baby.htm

now for more freebies.....looked a bit further and found this wonderful site (yes, i bookmarked it for myself...) many of the items don't have pix, but really, do you need to see the baby sweater? not much shape....they have dozens of really cute stuff (there are SOME pix) and all free....also a great site to mark as the baby section was only ONE little part of the site...hit the link, select 'free patterns' and then search the baby section

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/

this was on the list, but had moved and i had to look a bit to find it but thought it worthwhile to give it its own link...for one thing, it had that really cute little T-shaped bonnet on it....but lots else...

http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Things/Projects_Patterns/free_patterns_machine_knitting_baby_blankets_socks_sweaters.html#BasicBabyBonnet

have fun!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

ps....when they mention 'key plates' they are referring to some of the machines that have 'plates' that determine pattern...just ignore for your 200 ndl bed machine, they don't have anything to do with size...when making baby items, i ignore all the fairisle info anyway....so many cute yarns...pretty colors with a stripe or a matching bonnet or booties or an applique, or a row of picot hem or a tiny lace pattern here or there....they outgrow them too fast to make a 'ski sweater' for them....


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

great links, deemail! i've already put several of these patterns from the needles of steel site on my to-do list.... (which was already endless!) and some are so cute that i've moved them to the top of the list!



deemail said:


> i went surfing for a bit and have found 2 things that might help you....first is a site that has very inexpensive 'sets' as each 2 dollar pattern (to be downloaded, for immediate gratification) has more than one item on it....the first link will take you there...
> 
> http://www.scanthecat.com/html/brotherbaby.html
> 
> ...


----------



## jackieinfrance (Feb 26, 2011)

many thanks all you knd people.

jackie


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to get me one!! I'm thinking of starting with the Ultimate Sweater Machine just to see if I get as much emjoyment out of it!


----------



## Emeraldwales (Dec 15, 2018)

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-baby-collection-magazine.html


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

If you have a Singer/Studio/Silver Reed machine you can use their Knit Radar patterns. They have baby and childrens' patterns in the collection.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

NogginKnits said:


> I think I'm going to have to get me one!! I'm thinking of starting with the Ultimate Sweater Machine just to see if I get as much emjoyment out of it!


You would be better off starting with a midguage plastic bed (not one of the Bond range) as they are very easy to use and much more forgiving than any of the BOND USM or ISM machines which can be terribly temperamental for someone just starting out


----------

